# We have a new baby!



## Chico (Mar 5, 2007)

We have a ............baby boy.




Our new baby is named Mac, he's 9 months old and he's just a sweetie. He's a chocolate brown little gelding. P.J. and Mac seemed to like each other fine and even played run about and kick today. I have pictures, but I'm just too tired after our long day yesterday to download them. It was a very long trip yesterday. My butt almost fell off from sitting so long!

Chico


----------



## jdomep (Mar 5, 2007)

:aktion033: Yeah I can't wait to see him!!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 5, 2007)

Can't wait to see pictures



: 

I am sure PJ is so excited about his new buddy !


----------



## iluvwalkers (Mar 5, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]congrats! can't wait to see him



: . Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 5, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: [SIZE=14pt] PICTURES



:



: Congratulations, Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## HobbsFarm (Mar 5, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Congratulations!! Can't wait to see the pictures...[/SIZE]

Shannon


----------



## Chico (Mar 6, 2007)

I have pictures of Mac and he's VERY cute. As you know I'm seriously computer challenged and need help from my husband or son in to post them. I can give you all an update.



Mac is just a doll and we've fallen in love with him. We can't snuggle him enough! P.J. loves his friend but is having some issues sharing his people with him. Kinda like the only child getting a new baby. We've been careful to love him first and play his old games with him. The good thing is P.J. is trying very hard to teach Mac how to play hose, bucket and ball! Mac is very curious and has explored all the above but I can't say he's played with the "toys" yet. P.J. and Mac have run around together. Very fun to watch! I will keep bugging them to help me.

Chico


----------



## LiLDoNkEyGiRl (Mar 17, 2007)

I cant wait to see him.... *He sounds so cute*


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 17, 2007)

: sounds like Mac has adjusted so well. They are fun to watch, aren't they !

Still can't wait to see pics



:


----------



## Chico (Mar 17, 2007)

Poop, I want to share pictures! I have some darling ones too. My husband or son really need to help me and their always too busy. I know how to email pictures like in an email but I don't know how to use that photo bucket or put them on my sons home page. I'm college educated and stupid on the computer! I'm always scared I'll break something. =-0

chico


----------



## iluvwalkers (Mar 17, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]hi Chico, email them to me and i will post them for you



: . [email protected] Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## Chico (Mar 18, 2007)

sent some :aktion033: Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:

chico


----------



## iluvwalkers (Mar 19, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]hi, Chico i have been looking for the pictures so i can post them for you, i did not get them



. could you try again, not sure why the did not come through. Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## Chico (Mar 20, 2007)

I tried again. =-)

Chico


----------

